# Please help is this Samsung tv better than this jvc?



## Flos (Sep 24, 2018)

Hi guys I'm sorry if this thread is not in the correct area.my first post and I'm clueless about tech so please bare with me
My 26 inch logik tv blew up so I can't play ps4 or watch tv .So I've been looking for cheapish tv and the battle was between these 2 

https://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/tv-an...-led-tv-10137096-pdt.html?intcmpid=display~RR


https://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/tv-an...-led-tv-10173178-pdt.html?intcmpid=display~RR


I ended up going for the more expensive Samsung.not sure why lol 
But can you guys tell me what's the best put of these 2 tv's 

I noticed the cheap jvc has 4000:1 contrast ratio and the 80 pound more expensive Samsung only has 1200:1 contrast ratio 

Did a bit of googling and I'm getting the feeling the higher ratio is better.should I have brought the cheaper off over the Sammy tv?

What do you guys think as it's not been delivered yet I only paid today
I hope I chose the best tv if not I will return it and get the cheap jvc


----------



## steve32mids (Jun 27, 2012)

https://www.costco.co.uk/Electronics-Security/Televisions-Projectors/Toshiba-43V6863DB-43-Inch-4K-Ultra-HD-Smart-TV/p/266025?utm_campaign=FY19P1W4&utm_medium=HP&utm_source=Promo&utm_content=Slider-2&utm_term=Toshiba43

or this one


----------



## Flos (Sep 24, 2018)

I can't have a massive tv in my room my mum won't allow it she is paying plus it won't fit in my small bedroom.also I guess nobody knows what contrast ratio means then?As I'm not sure either
I'm getting a refund on this Sammy tv as I found out my new tv is a 2012 model ***
How the he'll are big uk curry/pcworld stores aloud to sell 6 year old tv techhnolgy as a new tv?feel like I was scammed paying 280 pounds for a 2012 tv.


----------



## steve32mids (Jun 27, 2012)

try Argos, amazon etc you might get a better deal, just depends what stock they have to flog quick. I never buy anything from currys, even the guy in there said try argos as they are better. It's not illegal but the should say what year it was made etc.


----------



## Flos (Sep 24, 2018)

I found this new tv at John Lewis I'm gonna buy it's even more expensive but at least it's not 6 years old and it's only 50 pounds more but 6 years newer I can't belive Currys can sell 6 year old tv as new

https://www.samsung.com/uk/tvs/full-hd-m5520/UE32M5520AKXXU/


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Yes, 4000:1 is better than 1200:1. For more info, you can read here: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Contrast_ratio

To get more information about pretty much any TV, I would highly recommend the AVS Forums: https://www.avsforum.com/forum/index.php


----------

